# Wheel bearings and seal on old hay wagon



## benmurray1944 (9 d ago)

Hello, very new to dealing with wheel bearings. I just have a couple of questions about the old hay wagon hub pictured below. Does the grease seal separate from hub where I’ve drawn that red line? Also, the little inset in the casting you can see when looking inside the hub (there is another, 180* from it) … is that where I’m supposed to hit the bearing racer to remove it. I gave both inside and outside racers a few whacks with a punch but neither budged. I don’t want to cause too much harm out of ignorance. Thanks for any information!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

benmurray1944 said:


> Hello, very new to dealing with wheel bearings. I just have a couple of questions about the old hay wagon hub pictured below. Does the grease seal separate from hub where I’ve drawn that red line? Also, the little inset in the casting you can see when looking inside the hub (there is another, 180* from it) … is that where I’m supposed to hit the bearing racer to remove it. I gave both inside and outside racers a few whacks with a punch but neither budged. I don’t want to cause too much harm out of ignorance. Thanks for any information!
> View attachment 84097
> View attachment 84098
> View attachment 84099
> View attachment 84100


The seal comes out as you say, if you have a vice, then clamp the flange and use a screw driver to lever the seal out, or tap out with the screw driver through the hub, I use a 1/2" bolt to remove the races, softer than a drift and wont chip the harder race, same deal, use the cutouts in the hub and you will have to walk the races out, alternate hitting the race each side and will take some firm whacks to move.

Use a 1/2" bolt to replace the races, will save chipping.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If you don’t have a bearing and seal driver set... a socket, sized appropriately, can also be used and bare equally around the seal or race. As mentioned both need to be driven as straight as possible when replacing. B.


----------



## Stan Coryell (2 mo ago)

What has already been said. 

I use an awl to collapse small lip seals in- ward.

When you knock out the cone (outer race), put the hub on a solid block of wood. Next make sure your punch (I usually use 1/2" hot rolled round stock) is on the race and give it a solid whack with a big hammer (#4). Repeat. It may take 3 or 4 whacks before it starts to really move.

In addition to a socket, pipe or a wooden dowl also work. Don't use anything hardened!


----------

